# Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,

haben unseren Teich erst letzte Woche mit neuem Wasser gefüllt und schon wieder ist das Wasser komplett grün. Jetzt wollen wir einen Teichfilter kaufen und ich dachte bevor ich da irgendwas kaufe informier ich mich erstmal in einem Forum.

Schätze mal unser Teich hat 1500-2000L.

In unserem teich ist eine Punpe die das Wasser über einen Steinlauf laufen lässt. Zwischen Punpe und Steinlauf könnte man ja dann den Filter setzen.

Wasserpflanzen haben wir noch keine drin. 

Immoment ist ein Fisch im Teich, weitere sollen folgen.

Was für einen Filter würdet ihr da empfehlen, reicht da einer aus für ca 60-80€?


----------



## sigfra (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*



			
				c2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Schätze mal unser Teich hat 1000-1300m³.



   ... boahhhhhhhhhhhhh...


Hallo erstmal und herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum...


was hast du denn für nen Riesenteich... 1000 - 1300 Kubik...  

da kommste mit nem Filter für 60 - 80 € nicht hin... : 

ich schätze mal, das du dich da verschrieben hast... oder verrechnet...

denn 1000 Kubik sind bei mir 1 Million Liter...  

also... nochmal nachrechnen..  

... das dein Wasser grün wird, ist ganz normal... das kriegste eigentlich auch nicht mit Filter weg...  du mußt so schnell wie möglich Pflanzen reinsetzten...
so viel wie möglich...

... und dein Filter richtet sich nach deinem Teich... bei einem naturnahen Teich brauchst du keinen Filter... da machen alles die Pflanzen...

bei Fischbesatz brauchst du nen Filter... wenn dein Teich zum Beispiel 50 Kubik hat.. also 50 000 Liter... dann wäre es optimal, wenn dein Filter für 100 000 Liter wäre...( bei vollem Fischbesatz )   dann kommt es auch drauf an... Schwerkraft... gepumpte Version...  usw... 
... du siehst... Fragen über Fragen... und nicht zu vergessen... Bilder wären mehr als hilfreich... als, versuch mal, Bilder von deinem Teich hier reinzustellen, damit alle wissen von was geredet wird bzw. um was es geht... 

aber die Experten werden sich sicherlich auch noch melden...


viel Spaß noch


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hi c2000

Eine Woche erst neues Wasser im Teich, keine Pflanzen, kein Filter und
ein Fisch im Teich  

Da kann der Teich auch nur Grün werden  

Vorher Infos sammeln, dann bauen !

Kauft euch erstmal Pflanzen !!!


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hi Sigfra

Liter keine qm3


----------



## sigfra (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hallo...

na da hast du ja deinen Schreibfehler schon selber gemerkt ...  

1500 - 2000 Liter hört sich schon anders an wie 1000 bis 1300 Kubik..


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Ja, hab mich da mit der Teichgröße vertippt 

Was soll ich sonst mit dem Fisch machen als wieder in den Teisch tun? ;-)

Ich mach euch mal schnell ein Bild vom Teich.


----------



## sigfra (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hallo Rene...

in seinem ersten Beitrag ging es aber um Kubik...  ...

und nach meinem Beitrag war es dann geändert...


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Da kam ich wohl zu spät dazu :


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Fangen wir von vorn an  


Hi c2000

Eine Woche erst neues Wasser im Teich, keine Pflanzen, kein Filter und
ein Fisch im Teich  

Da kann der Teich auch nur Grün werden  

Vorher Infos sammeln, dann bauen !

Kauft euch erstmal Pflanzen !!!


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hab mal schnell das Bild gemacht.



Die 2 Bretter liegen nur da damit der Fisch bisschen Schatten hat weil der Teich ziemlich viel Sonne abbekommt. Irgendwas muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen, vielleicht Wasserpflanzen an den Rand machen oder sowas.


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Schlecht sieht es nicht aus  
Nur Pflanzen müssen unbedingt dort hinein ?

An deiner Stelle würde ich gleich morgen welche kaufen gehen !

Einen kleinen Filter würde ich schon dazu holen, dafür mußt du auch 
nicht mehr wie 100,- ausgeben


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Genau darum gehts jetzt, was für ein Filter und welche Teichpflanzen? Ich kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus. Die Pflanzen, sollen die dann mehr an den Rand gepflanzt werden, oder im Boden vom Teich?
Und wird mein Wasser dann auch wieder etwas klarer mit den ganzen Pflanzen und Filter?


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Lilien, usw.... 

Filter kann ich dir bis 100,- nicht sagen. Es sei du möchtest etwas mehr
ausgeben dann würde ich auf einen biotec 4 tendiren o.ä.


----------



## sigfra (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hallo...


Pflanzen... Pflanzen... 

und das wichtigste, was du dann brauchst... ist GEDULD ... denn es passiert
nichts von heut auf morgen... das pendelt sich alles mit der Zeit ein...
egal, ob mit oder ohne Filter.. ( den du aber bei Fischbesatz brauchst )


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Also so wie ich es verstehe brauche ich gegen die Algen Pflanzen, das wären die __ Wasserpest und das __ Hornkraut.

Und dann wenn ich Fische in den Teich lasse brauche ich den Filter?

Achso, und in welchem Zeitraum machen sich dann die Pflanzen bemerkbar?


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Den Filter brauchst du für deine Fische & Bakkies
Planzen geben und nehmen dir Stoffe aus den Teich

Der Rest braucht einfach nur Gedult, es kann 1,2 o. 3 Wochen dauern und 
auch mehr. 
Denn dein System muß sich erst einmal einfahren


----------



## sabine71 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hallo C2000 .... 

hast du auch einen Namen ??  : 

"....Achso, und in welchem Zeitraum machen sich dann die Pflanzen bemerkbar?..."   

Dein Teich muß erst einmal den Nitritpeak durchlaufen. (kommt nach ca. 2 Wochen)  Pflanzen ziehen die Nährstoff aus dem Wasser, machen sich aber nicht von heute auf morgen bemerkbar.

Lies mal ein bißchen hier im Forum.

*Gruß

Sabine 
*


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Jap, heisse Michael 

Ok, also nur damit ich mal nen Anhaltspunkt habe mit dem Zeitraum. Nicht das ich mich wunder das man nach 1 Woche oder so nichts sieht, deshalb wollt ich das wissen.

Gibt es noch andere Pflanzen die ich benötige um ein "gutes" teichklima zu schaffen?


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Schau mal im Forum unter Pflanzen oder Tante Google

In dieser hinsicht kann ich nicht weiter helfen 

Ansonsten heißt es nur "warten" wenn du alles hast


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

ok, werd schaun das ich viell mojn die Pflanzen bekomme. Wann kann ich dann die Fische ins Wasser lassen? 
Und gleich die nächste Frage, welche Fische sind für den Teich geeignet und wie viele?

Ach und wie viele von den Pflanzen brauche ich da dann?


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Mit den Fischen kannst du nocht gut 2 Wochen "warten"

Goldfische 4-5
Koi 000000000

Pflanzen, mehr wie 5,6,7


----------



## c2000 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

ok. werde dann erstmal die Pflanzen besorgen, und noch 2-3 Wochen warten bis ich Fische in den Teich tu.

Ne "kleine" Seerose könnte ich ja auch reinpflanzen oder? Dann ist schonmal bisschen schattiger.


----------



## bluebird (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Ja, das wäre eine Idee


----------



## Steingarnele (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hi,

setze in deinen Teich zwischen 10-20 Pflanzen ein, bei dennen du die Erde entfernst (abspülen). Setze sie so in den Kies, oder in ein Sand-Lehm Gemisch am Rand, die Wurzeln auch so an, und brauchen die Erde nicht. Die Teichrose wird sicher ganz gut in deinem Teich kommen, nur wird sie (oder der Korb) viel Platz am Boden einnehmen.

Hier noch eine Liste mit Pflanzen.


> Wasserpflanzen
> 
> Wasserreinigungspflanzen
> 
> ...



Habsch was vergessen?


----------



## c2000 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

@Steingarnele
Danke für die Auflisttung möglicher Pflanzen


----------



## c2000 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hab heute mal 3 Pflanzen besorgt, folgen aber noch mehr. Filter + UV-Lampe ist auch gekauft. Angeschlossen leider noch nicht, werde das wahrscheinlich am Montag machen, je nach Zeit. Die Pflanzen hab ich erstmal in einen Eimer mit etwas teichwasser gelegt, der Verkäufer hat gemeint die Pflanzen sollen sich erst langsam an das Wasser gewöhnen.


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Moin,

es gibt also echt Verkäufer die meinen, dass sich Pflanzen erst an das neue Wasser gewöhnen müssen?!  
Obwohl, so ganz unrichtig mag das noch nicht mal sein...

Aber hoffentlich sind die dann auch so genau, wenn es um den Fischverkauf geht. 


Ich würde einfach die Erde abspülen (was für Pflanzen hast Du denn überhaupt?) und sie dann einsetzen. Wenn denen ein Wasserwert nicht zusagt, wachsen sie eh rückwärts oder gehen ein. Da hilft auch keine langsame Eingewöhnung.

Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle das Geld für die UVC in Pflanzen investiert... in großen, sauberen Gewässern hat auch keiner ne UVC. Dort bleibt das Wasser dank Pflanzen und Bakterien im Bodenkörper sauber/klar.
Wenn Du die Zeit hast, dann kauf gleich am Montag nochmal 10 Pflanzen nach. Das mag viel klingen, sind im Endeffekt aber doch höchstens 30-40Euro. 
Dafür funktioniert der Teich dann aber auch schneller und besser!


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Moin,

dazu ist nur noch zu sagen:
das du das Geld für die Pflanzen, an den Betriebskosten der ausgeschalteten UVC sparst!


----------



## c2000 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Hab __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest gekauft, Erde war da nicht dran, waren in einem Wasserbehälter. Und eine Wasserhyazinthe hab ich auch noch geholt


----------



## c2000 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das unser teichwasser schon minimal besser geworden ist. Habe gestern Mittag zusätzlich zum Filter + UV Lampe die Pflanzen reingesetzt.

Kann das sein, oder täusche ich mich das man in so kurzer Zeit etwas bemerken kann?


----------



## moses (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*



			
				bluebird schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen wir von vorn an
> 
> 
> Hi c2000
> ...




Ja da haste recht, kräftig drauf! Aber helfen wird ihm das auch nicht!

Ich hab einen 100 cbm Teich ( mein erster) und hab so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, aber auf fragen wie:

welche pumpe/filter/skimmer kann man mir empfehlen bekomme ich auch antworten wie "erst lesen dann bauen" aber hilfestellung keine!


Manni


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser grün, welchen Filter kaufen?*

Moin Manni,

aber Du warst ihm jetzt ganz sicher eine Hilfe?!  
Mag sein, dass diese Art des Schreibens nicht jeden anspricht, aber ich fand da waren ne Menge Infos drin, wenn auch sehr kurzgefasst.

Michael hatte nun mal
-keine Pflanzen
-einen Fisch
-einen ganz frischen Teich
und das wird auf Dauer durch keinem Filter der Welt was richtiges werden.
Die Nährstoffe müssen aus dem Wasser und das schafft kein normaler Filter....geschweige denn einer für 60-80 Euro (aus dem Baumarkt).
Bevor ich anfange ein Haus zu bauen, einen Hof zu pflastern oder Fische zu kaufen, sammel ich doch auch erstmal Infos und fange dann an. 
Was ist an diesem Hinweis falsch? Das er nach dem Bau kam? Da können wir wohl schlecht was dran ändern.... 
Fürs nächste Mal weiß Micheal jetzt aber ganz sicher, dass es anders herum besser und einfacher ist.

Ich finde, auf den 3 Seiten vor Deinem Posting kamen ne Menge Tips.
Und wenn Du in Deinem eigenen Thema auf gestellte Fragen antworten würdest, wären wir da sicherlich auch schon etwas weiter.


----------

